# Looking for property lawyer?



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello

We've had our offer on a holiday apartment accepted verbally. So next step us to organise a lawyer. I've had a couple of games put forward by the agent.

I've also contacted Elias M. Eliades whose name was on the list from the consulate.

Just wondered if anyone had any experience of Mr Eliades or personal recommendations. It's for a fairly low value sale but any hints/tips etc would be greatly appreciated.

Alison


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Without mentioning names on the forum there is a particular lawyer who of you go to them with a property that was not shown to you by a certain agent who they are very closely associated with they will find silly reasons to kill the sale so that they can then recommend their associate to find you a property. 
This particular agent and the lawyer are unscrupulous and will do anything to make a buck.
As I said I can't name them here but can do via pm. 

The lawyer I recommend is Kalogirou law. No affinities to any agents or developers, they work for you even it means losing a sale for the agent if they find a problem


----------



## Ali_G999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Veronica

It's this kind of advice which is invaluable. Please PM and if you have the details of the law firm you suggested I'd be grateful.

Many thanks

Alison


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey, This will be a very useful thread as I am sure so Many people are looking for honest reliable lawyers!! I also have my eye on one in Paphos a recommended family Lawyer, and when I go next week I will check her out because I will need one for Cypriot will and one to look over legislation/ title deeds etc on 
villa we buy, sooo any recommendations welcome for above described lawyers in Paphos!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

the worst lawyer of the lot in paphos happens to be female. I hope that is not the one you have been recommended. But there are also some excellent female lawyers.
Once you have enough posts to access private messaging feel free to send me a pm with the name of the lawyer and I will tell you if she has a good reputation or not.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Veronica! I will pass on info by
Pm when I can. I also have NEVER used a female lawyer before:flushed: So am treading warily, my dad was a lawyer so am extra cautious about finding good/honest one after reading many tales re lawyers in Cyprus! Would love your recommendations. I will be staying in Paphos next week doing lots of ground work, and looking at villas/ bungalows outside near the mountains..:grinning:


----------



## paulifos (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello veronica,read your advice re lawyers with interest,as we are about to invest in a property hopefully next month!
how many posts do I need to post private messages!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

paulifos said:


> Hello veronica,read your advice re lawyers with interest,as we are about to invest in a property hopefully next month!
> how many posts do I need to post private messages!


5 pm:


----------



## paulifos (Feb 14, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> 5 pm:


Thanks for that bay watch!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd argue that the worst lawyer in Paphos is a male. 2 of my clients have fallen foul of this slimeball to their (considerable) expense.


----------



## paulifos (Feb 14, 2016)

GSmith said:


> I'd argue that the worst lawyer in Paphos is a male. 2 of my clients have fallen foul of this slimeball to their (considerable) expense.


I,d be really interested in the name of the said solicitor,however can't pm yet,so will have to wait!

All the negativity about bad solicitors, is enough to put us off purchasing an apartment out there.

There is good and bad in all walks of life,but when you are putting your trust, in a so called professional person,I find it totally unacceptable!!!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I completely agree Paulifos. We should be able to trust lawyers to be acting in our best interests. If you approach any professionsl in Cyprus (lawyers, doctors etc) with the opinion that they will try to make as much cash from you with as little effort as possible, you won't go far wrong. 

I apologise to all legitimate professionals (and I count myself as one) but if individuals all take this stance and use common sense to gauge whether they are getting a good deal and don't place too much trust in one individual, they won't go far wrong. Over time trust can build and truly be earned.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

paulifos said:


> I,d be really interested in the name of the said solicitor,however can't pm yet,so will have to wait!
> 
> All the negativity about bad solicitors, is enough to put us off purchasing an apartment out there.
> 
> There is good and bad in all walks of life,but when you are putting your trust, in a so called professional person,I find it totally unacceptable!!!


You may be able to get in touch with me via my profile info. Hope that's allowed!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is one particular guy who calls himself a lawyer when it suits him who has ripped off many people. This guy is not in fact a lawyer at all. He is an accountant but even that he is terrible at and it never ceases to amaze me that he is still operating with his greasy sleazy charm and continuing to rip people off left right and center.
How I wish it was not against forum rules to name him on the open forum so that people can be made aware of this crook and avoid him.


----------

